# Post Your Drunk Pics!



## JenFromOC

I'm sure this has been a thread in the past, but I haven't seen it so here goes...post your drunk pics! I'll start with this one. My sister calls it "The Sasquatch" and the night that I got banished from Houston, TX.


----------



## Zowie

This should be good, so I'll have to contribute. A few months ago, after my graduating vernissage. I couldn't stop laughing at the "Hoegaarden" sign behind me.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> This should be good, so I'll have to contribute. A few months ago, after my graduating vernissage. I couldn't stop laughing at the "Hoegaarden" sign behind me.



Hooegaarden is effin' delicious.

This is the only drunk night out photo I have handy


----------



## CarlaSixx

This is the closest I came to real intoxication. We learned that I become the "guru" of the group when I drink a lot. 

Yes... wise, mellow, "I'm gonna be honest with you..", etc.

But people seem to like it, lol.


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Hooegaarden is effin' delicious.
> 
> This is the only drunk night out photo I have handy



Yeah, that happened to me once. Maybe not quite that dramatic, but something along those lines....

P.S. You, OF ALL PEOPLE, must have a drunk pic lol


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, that happened to me once. Maybe not quite that dramatic, but something along those lines....
> 
> P.S. You, OF ALL PEOPLE, must have a drunk pic lol



I do, just not handy. I am at work right now


----------



## theronin23

Me drunk has not yet been captured. I will however contribute with me as close to drunk as has been committed to digital sensor (slightly tipsy). This was my 21st birthday, a good song came on my playlist, and me and another partygoer decided to dance up on my friend Andreau.


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> I do, just not handy. I am at work right now



Oh yeah...work. I've been sick and I forget that I have a job.


----------



## JenFromOC

theronin23 said:


> Me drunk has not yet been captured. I will however contribute with me as close to drunk as has been committed to digital sensor (slightly tipsy). This was my 21st birthday, a good song came on my playlist, and me and another partygoer decided to dance up on my friend Andreau.



Bahahahhahahaha great!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Me on my 21st I think. With sine girl that broke my heart. Not that night, but eventually.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Me on my 21st I think. With sine girl that broke my heart. Not that night, but eventually.



BITCH!!!! Sorry lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> BITCH!!!! Sorry lol



I know, I know. She was a real wench. I knew it too, I don't know why I stayed around.


----------



## charlieversion2

Circa 2007

mmm beer....







Hotel California







TEQUILA!







Born to be wild!


----------



## SanDiega

July of this year. Havent been that drunk before or since. I was so gone that I asked the host of the party why there were no fat guys.


----------



## BigChaz

It is quite obvious to me that I want to party with you. Any girl who wears that outfit is by default a fucking awesome party friend.


----------



## SanDiega

BigChaz said:


> It is quite obvious to me that I want to party with you. Any girl who wears that outfit is by default a fucking awesome party friend.



Hahahaha it was a Hillbilly themed party, hence the outfit. I am wearing that jumper again to be Dorothy for Halloween.


----------



## Zowie

SanDiega said:


> July of this year. Havent been that drunk before or since. I was so gone that I asked the host of the party why there were no fat guys.



Just realized I had no idea what you looked like. You're super cute!


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Just realized I had no idea what you looked like. You're super cute!



Agreed! 8 9 10


----------



## Vageta

I wish dimensions had a like button...


----------



## theronin23

Vageta said:


> I wish dimensions had a like button...



They do, it's called rep, sir.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Just realized I had no idea what you looked like. You're super cute!



Oh yeah you are right, I have never seen her pic before either! Name and face association...complete.


----------



## Paquito

SanDiega said:


> July of this year. Havent been that drunk before or since. I was so gone that I asked the host of the party why there were no fat guys.



You're what I call a hottie.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

SanDiega said:


> July of this year. Havent been that drunk before or since. I was so gone that I asked the host of the party why there were no fat guys.



I fucking love that outfit. So badass. 

And of course, you look awesome in it!


----------



## SanDiega

Awww shucks, yall are making me blush.


----------



## rabbitislove

Whiskey-ed out. Stole a lemon from my friends good beer. Mmm...lemon. 

Unfortunatly no one took pictures of the drunk handstands I did and dont remember... 

View attachment drunk skunk.jpg


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

rabbitislove said:


> Whiskey-ed out. Stole a lemon from my friends good beer. Mmm...lemon.
> 
> Unfortunatly no one took pictures of the drunk handstands I did and dont remember...



You've got a death grip on that lemon wedge!

And I have no idea how you don't have that... "Ahhh it's a sour lemon!" face. 

I could poke a lemon with my tongue and totally recoil in sour-y pain.


----------



## Mordecai

Rabbit, you are adorable.


----------



## Vageta

rabbitislove said:


> Whiskey-ed out. Stole a lemon from my friends good beer. Mmm...lemon.
> 
> Unfortunatly no one took pictures of the drunk handstands I did and dont remember...




rabbit is also quite cute!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

From homecoming my sophomore year in college--Man I was such a baby then...


----------



## Vageta

Man, just mention drunken pics and all the cuties come out of the woodwork...

Hmmmmmm now I see what Im doing wrong...lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton

bionic_eggplant said:


> This should be good, so I'll have to contribute. A few months ago, after my graduating vernissage. I couldn't stop laughing at the "Hoegaarden" sign behind me.



Cuteypie


----------



## Ninja Glutton

SanDiega said:


> July of this year. Havent been that drunk before or since. I was so gone that I asked the host of the party why there were no fat guys.



Miss that face and that rump :eat2:


----------



## ManBeef

SanDiega said:


> July of this year. Havent been that drunk before or since. I was so gone that I asked the host of the party why there were no fat guys.



I was gonna be there but couldn't find my neon pink hot pants:blush:


----------



## ManBeef

rabbitislove said:


> Whiskey-ed out. Stole a lemon from my friends good beer. Mmm...lemon.
> 
> Unfortunatly no one took pictures of the drunk handstands I did and dont remember...



I would give my left shoe for that lemon rhine... :eat2:


----------



## ~da rev~

With a friend. Can't remember this situation. It was probably interesting, though!


View attachment 28177_551325569089_210803709_32380517_7381500_n.jpg




This is with my cousin at a bar where we were watching a friends band. I was obviously groovin' 


View attachment 26234_548537142119_210803709_32296487_7810004_n.jpg


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Don't really drink to the point of drunkeness anymore because of past episodes (one which landed me in the hospital). Alas, all of my drunk pictures are outdated.


The picture where my hair is long and wearing a fish shirt I am not 'drunk'. And the picture of the guy with the facepaint and vodka bottle is my friend from a very drunken night. 

View attachment drunkish mike.jpg


View attachment bar.jpg


View attachment posse stoned mike.jpg


View attachment boxer batman.jpg


View attachment mike and q.jpg


----------



## Zowie

I'd post one now But I can't find the right usb jack. I've tried six already, to hell with it,


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Me on my 21st I think. With sine girl that broke my heart. Not that night, but eventually.



*who doesn't love a drunk PIRATE :smitten:*


----------



## BigChaz

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Don't really drink to the point of drunkeness anymore because of past episodes (one which landed me in the hospital). Alas, all of my drunk pictures are outdated.
> 
> 
> The picture where my hair is long and wearing a fish shirt I am not 'drunk'. And the picture of the guy with the facepaint and vodka bottle is my friend from a very drunken night.



YOU ARE FRIENDS WITH KANYE!?!?!?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I'm totally gonna remember to take pictures when I party this weekend...

Kinda makes me wish I had drunken pictures of myself.


----------



## Venom

A few of my drunk pictures... ones I could find that are appropriate to post on here.:happy:


----------



## ~da rev~

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'd post one now But I can't find the right usb jack. I've tried six already, to hell with it,



I'd like to jack your USB.


Huh?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Whilst drunk. I think I've posted this before.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Wow... I actually made the initiative to search through my albums... and I found so many pictures of me trashed it's kinda ridiculous...

I selected the more interesting ones, and I'm gonna be a tool and post them in order by date.. oldest to the most recent.

Here's Halloween like... maybe 5 years ago?





This was about 3 years ago, and I think Chris is taking the picture.





This was about 6 months ago at my friend's 21st birthday





About 2 months ago:





I'm totally the conductor on this train:









And this was like 2 weeks ago right after we saw Louis C.K. live.
You can see Chris' knee in the lower right, and the red-eye in this photo is horrendous. Haha.







I totally just picture overloaded.


----------



## MasterShake

Venom said:


> A few of my drunk pictures... ones I could find that are appropriate to post on here.:happy:


At first I thought that was a Nintendo paper hat. Still awesome.


----------



## theronin23

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> And this was like 2 weeks ago right after we saw Louis C.K. live.



Fucking. JEALOUS.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

theronin23 said:


> Fucking. JEALOUS.



He's from the same town I'm from, so it was a hilarious show... since most of the things he made fun of were about where I live. It hit close to home.... pardon my pun. xP


----------



## Vageta

This is an older pic from like three years ago. Man I was like 100 pounds thinner then...


----------



## BigChaz

Vageta said:


> This is an older pic from like three years ago. Man I was like 100 pounds thinner then...



I am so not surprised its a picture of you pinching your nipples


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> I am so not surprised its a picture of you pinching your nipples



Knew it wouldn't last long.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


> Knew it wouldn't last long.



Hahaha, if we would have had a pot going, I would have totally just won it all.


----------



## BigChaz

If you guys think what I said is mean, then some panties need to vacate some ass cracks immediately!


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> If you guys think what I said is mean, then some panties need to vacate some ass cracks immediately!



Nobody ever said it was mean, it's just certainly not the "I'm happy everyone else is happy" "You have great taste in literature" horse shit you were trying to fling around earlier.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I've posted these elsewhere before but pretty sure they're the only drunk pics I have (I shall have to get drunk more and ensure more pics are taken). These pictures are proof that vodka does very bad things to me.


----------



## Vageta

Rock on Boris!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I haven't been drunk for 10 years.

I think that alone is horrifying enough.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't been drunk for 10 years.
> 
> I think that alone is horrifying enough.



You doing anything tonight?


----------



## FishCharming

i only found a few and some are old! it's also shows the gradual descent into fathood!

this one's probably 8 years old





5 years ago





4years
http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab102/primerush/party.jpg

summer before last, and yes that cup is filled with Redbull and vodka, dont ask how i managed to sneak it into disneyland...
http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab102/primerush/DSCF0193.jpg

and last march
http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab102/primerush/birthday.jpg


pardon my pic blasting


----------



## FishCharming

and this is about 5 minutes ago. yes my mirror is dirty, don't judge me...


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> and this is about 5 minutes ago. yes my mirror is dirty, don't judge me...


I've decided you need to post pics much more frequently. Work on that, kthxbai.


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> and this is about 5 minutes ago. yes my mirror is dirty, don't judge me...



You seriously don't look like anything I imagined you to look like.


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> You seriously don't look like anything I imagined you to look like.



it's the small penis comment and my frequent use of the word delightful that threw you, wasn't it?


----------



## Vageta

ButlerGirl09 said:


> From homecoming my sophomore year in college--Man I was such a baby then...




A beautiful woman with beer. Does life get much better?


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> it's the small penis comment and my frequent use of the word delightful that threw you, wasn't it?



small penis comment? I must have missed that!


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> small penis comment? I must have missed that!



in the pickle or cucumber thread i said i was rocking a baby gherkin, but c'mon, who needs a big dick when you look this good? right? ...right? seriously, tell me i'm right!!!!! oh god... :really sad:


----------



## Surlysomething

bionic_eggplant said:


> You doing anything tonight?




Haha. I get up at 5:30am during the week. I'm no fun!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> small penis comment? I must have missed that!



what are you talking about? You tell EVERYONE they have small peni; even the ladies.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> You seriously don't look like anything I imagined you to look like.



I thought he was black for so long!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> I thought he was black for so long!



hahahaah, racist.


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> in the pickle or cucumber thread i said i was rocking a baby gherkin, but c'mon, who needs a big dick when you look this good? right? ...right? seriously, tell me i'm right!!!!! oh god... :really sad:



I kinda stopped reading that thread closely after Sperglord McLonelyPants blew up on me


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I thought he was black for so long!



it's because i am totally too cool to be white isn't it? i also feel this way. stupid polish parents...


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> it's because i am totally too cool to be white isn't it? i also feel this way. stupid polish parents...



...You don't look Polish. Ain't got that pasty-white thing going on.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ain't got that pasty-white thing going on.



You rang?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...You don't look Polish. Ain't got that pasty-white thing going on.



Mmm, I love pasty-white women. Not so much men.


----------



## BigChaz

I just love paste, to be quite honest.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I just love paste, to be quite honest.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

there's clearly not enough pictures of drunkenness being posted. so I shall add. 

Still from my 21st Birthday. More and more sloshed every picture.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

BigChaz said:


> YOU ARE FRIENDS WITH KANYE!?!?!?



lulz, nah. RACIST!


----------



## ManBeef

FishCharming said:


> in the pickle or cucumber thread i said i was rocking a baby gherkin, but c'mon, who needs a big dick when you look this good? right? ...right? seriously, tell me i'm right!!!!! oh god... :really sad:



+insert over done stereotypical gay voice here for audio pleasantness+ Oh honey, you are fierce +two snaps and a circle+


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


>




"Your eyes need diapers!"


----------



## ManBeef

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> there's clearly not enough pictures of drunkenness being posted. so I shall add.
> 
> Still from my 21st Birthday. More and more sloshed every picture.



Look at all those orbs!!! SPIRITS SPIRITS! SOMEONE CALL GHOST HUNTERS!!!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> and this is about 5 minutes ago. yes my mirror is dirty, don't judge me...



RAWR :wubu:

I feel kind of bad, because basically every pic of me is a drunk pic...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> RAWR :wubu:
> 
> I feel kind of bad, because basically every pic of me is a drunk pic...



Eagerly awaiting. Mostly because I've recycled through those upskirt pics like four times already. MOAR!!!


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Eagerly awaiting. Mostly because I've recycled through those upskirt pics like four times already. MOAR!!!



Alright. First one = drunk and disheveled at Niagara pub. Next two = drunk on Toronto island.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Melian said:


> Alright. First one = drunk and disheveled at Niagara pub. Next two = drunk on Toronto island.



You look so awesomely badass.

I want you.


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> You look so awesomely badass.
> 
> I want you.



LOL!!!

Let's go get drunk


----------



## Zowie

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> You look so awesomely badass.
> 
> I want you.



I second this. 

And I'm jealous of your tattoos.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I second this.
> 
> And I'm jealous of your tattoos.



I'll get you drunk, too. Fuck, I'll get allll you ladies drunk. Women don't like me, IRL....


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Alright. First one = drunk and disheveled at Niagara pub. Next two = drunk on Toronto island.



RAWR yourself!!!  :wubu: :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> I'll get you drunk, too. Fuck, I'll get allll you ladies drunk. Women don't like me, IRL....



Hahaha, if I'm ever in Toronto, I'll give you a shout, we'll have the best drunk make-out you could ever ask for.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, if I'm ever in Toronto, I'll give you a shout, we'll have the best drunk make-out you could ever ask for.



I'll be keeping a screenshot of that promise, you know.

*is creepy*


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Alright. First one = drunk and disheveled at Niagara pub. Next two = drunk on Toronto island.



DIBS!!! I call DIBS, bitches!!! now get back or i'll cut you!!! :smitten:


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> DIBS!!! I call DIBS, bitches!!! now get back or i'll cut you!!! :smitten:



Hee hee hee. I love a man who will cut someone for me :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Hee hee hee. I love a man who will cut someone for me :wubu:



.....and this here illustrates why people from Markham are afraid of going downtown......


----------



## CarlaSixx

Melian said:


> I'll get you drunk, too. Fuck, I'll get allll you ladies drunk. Women don't like me, IRL....



I find that so hard to believe!



FishCharming said:


> DIBS!!! I call DIBS, bitches!!! now get back or i'll cut you!!! :smitten:



"I'ma cut a bitch" ha!  :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> DIBS!!! I call DIBS, bitches!!! now get back or i'll cut you!!! :smitten:



Pfft, you wish. 

She's on my list too. 

Just so you know, I'm prett much doing a babes of Canada tour, with a layover in Denver.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I'll get you drunk, too. Fuck, I'll get allll you ladies drunk. Women don't like me, IRL....


 

I know i'd like you IRL. 


True.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> I'll get you drunk, too. Fuck, I'll get allll you ladies drunk. Women don't like me, IRL....





Surlysomething said:


> I know i'd like you IRL.
> 
> 
> True.



I second that emotion. I also tend to have a LOT of friends who 'other' women don't like. Heh.


----------



## JenFromOC

My wedding....we had jello shots....


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Alright. First one = drunk and disheveled at Niagara pub. Next two = drunk on Toronto island.



You are so damn tiny. I CRUSH YOU


----------



## AmazingAmy

~da rev~ said:


> With a friend. Can't remember this situation. It was probably interesting, though!
> 
> View attachment 86105



For a moment I thought that was a monkey attacking you!

Don't tell your friend I said that.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> I'll get you drunk, too. Fuck, I'll get allll you ladies drunk. Women don't like me, IRL....



Wait a minute! I got drunk with you in real life and I'm crazy about you!:wubu:
For those who haven't met her IRL, she IS completely awesome. Even more awesome than she is here....it's hard to believe, I know, but it's true.


----------



## rabbitislove

When did you guys meet? I wanna hear the story?!


----------



## Zowie

rabbitislove said:


> When did you guys meet? I wanna hear the story?!



Me too! 

*sits and waits*


----------



## theronin23

OOOO Dr. P storytime!


----------



## Mishty

Just got home.
got some pics.
gonna share em.

i love the bathroom at the pub man... the palm trees and shit make me feel so...i dunno. 

We hid behind it. then i fell on it. 

View attachment 1021sa.jpg


View attachment 1020002140tt.jpg


View attachment 102000214adf1.jpg


View attachment 1020002141a4r4.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

I've got tons.

At the South Buffalo Irish Fest with some friends.






Cowboys and Indians themed party.





Doing my first funnel in my friend's garage. Also, dem thighs.





The guy with me turned 21 this day. He dissapeared during the night and didn't show up for a day and a half after. He claims to have no recollection of those two days. I believe him.





2(3?) 40 oz's deep, dancing with my first love. The one who, to this day, is my basis of perfection in women. We never had anything romantic between the two of us, but I had it bad for her for almost two years straight. Luckily we've been able to remain very good friends.





Also I just realized I'm wearing the same shirt in the last two pics. Gotta love Bob Marley.


----------



## Melian

CarlaSixx said:


> I find that so hard to believe!





Surlysomething said:


> I know i'd like you IRL.





CastingPearls said:


> I second that emotion. I also tend to have a LOT of friends who 'other' women don't like. Heh.





Dr. P Marshall said:


> Wait a minute! I got drunk with you in real life and I'm crazy about you!:wubu:
> For those who haven't met her IRL, she IS completely awesome. Even more awesome than she is here....it's hard to believe, I know, but it's true.



Thanks guys :happy: I bet we'd all get along, too. The thing with women IRL is that I often come across as too abrasive or weird for them...that being said, those "types" of women - the ones who can't handle a joke, are scared of their own shadow, are self-righteous tools, etc - are not really the ones with whom I want to associate. There's something about women who actively look online for fat guys that seems to prevent them from having these qualities (usually  ).



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pfft, you wish.
> 
> She's on my list too.
> 
> Just so you know, I'm prett much doing a babes of Canada tour, with a layover in Denver.



You think you deserve ALL the Canadian FFAs? Well...maybe you do.



BigChaz said:


> You are so damn tiny. I CRUSH YOU



How did you know that I love to be crushed?



rabbitislove said:


> When did you guys meet? I wanna hear the story?!



I'm not telling the whole story (what happens in Bethesda stays in Bethesda), but basically, a few years ago, I was at a conference at the NIH compound, and Dr P and LoveBHMs joined me for a St Patrick's day boozefest. I remember us having several hilarious conversations with dudes who were trying to pick us up, about how we only like fat guys  And there was other debauchery. You know how it is.


----------



## ManBeef

Dang Bearsy, you inebriated happy sunshine fun time hour pimp!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I do deserve them all. Would you not agree?


----------



## mischel

Melian said:


> I'm not telling the whole story (what happens in Bethesda stays in Bethesda), but basically, a few years ago, I was at a conference at the NIH compound, and Dr P and LoveBHMs joined me for a St Patrick's day boozefest. I remember us having several hilarious conversations with dudes who were trying to pick us up, about how we only like fat guys  And there was other debauchery. You know how it is.



Awesome^^.
I love you girls .


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> I'm not telling the whole story (what happens in Bethesda stays in Bethesda), but basically, a few years ago, I was at a conference at the NIH compound, and Dr P and LoveBHMs joined me for a St Patrick's day boozefest. I remember us having several hilarious conversations with dudes who were trying to pick us up, about how we only like fat guys  And there was other debauchery. You know how it is.



Woo! We gotta party one of these days.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

I swear I've never danced like this while drunk...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf258_pKUHQ


----------



## xxeell

I'm wearing a white shirt and and grey looking hat






if it even works


----------



## Melian

Why did this thread have to end???

I know you guys are a bunch of alkies.....

(or maybe I just want more pics of fishcharming in a wifebeater....)


----------



## charlieversion2

Got cha covered.

A drunken BC Hootenanny

I'm way too pasty white...





Group!





Just missed the rimshot


----------



## xxeell

> Just missed the rimshot



BEERPONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Just missed the rimshot





Where does one acquire a sweet sweater vest like that? (No sarcasm either) I would love to rock that.


----------



## charlieversion2

I got that at the casual male outlet store.


Chicks dig the vest


----------



## Melian

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I got that at the casual male outlet store.
> 
> 
> Chicks dig the vest



Not that I wish any harm on you, Chris, but please say you fell through that table, Peter Griffin-style, immediately after that pic was taken....


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I swear I've never danced like this while drunk...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf258_pKUHQ



Brilliant!!! Can't believe he got arrested though... come on!!!:doh:


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

Ok there seems to be quite a few of these... but remember I am Irish lol

Christmas eve at my sister's house...










At a music festival...





At my sister's 40th birthday, trying to act sober... I fell over just after this was taken lol





Time square, NY a few years ago... doing impression of Mary Poppins!!





OK this isn't so much a drunk one as a sever hangover!! On holiday in Florida, it was windy.... I was SICK... on the balcony trying to get some air..... I locked myself out!!! DON'T DRINK, IT'S BAD FOR YOU... HERE'S THE PROOF!!


----------



## charlieversion2

Melian said:


> Not that I wish any harm on you, Chris, but please say you fell through that table, Peter Griffin-style, immediately after that pic was taken....



That would explain the beer cap lodged in my forehead... :doh:


----------



## powderfinger

My Life as a Lush- A Collection of Drunkeness From the Ages of 18-24

Here I am at 18 young bright eyed fresh out of high school, enrolled in my first year of college, rocking the worlds worst bloatee, and drunk as a skunk





A year or so later, doing my infamous drunkenly set myself on fire trick





Around 20 trapped in psychedelic dungeon





Last year, camping, feeding a friend some pork off a piece of wood (in the most heterosexual way)





and finally wrapping up this tour of liver destruction, earlier in the year, enjoying a fine brew with a true dude






EDIT- I just realized this could also be titled How To Go Bald Before You Turn 25


----------



## chicken legs

Extreme party tricks are bad ass....


----------



## Mishty

It's a fuzzy pic from last night, but it's awesome 'cause I took almost 30 ounces of beer in 11 seconds, TWICE. :bow: God bless keg beer. 

View attachment Photo068.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I love this picture because I look like such a creeper:


----------



## lovelocs

powderfinger said:


> Last year, camping, feeding a friend some pork off a piece of wood (in the most heterosexual way)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25





A picture that screams out for a backstory...


----------



## Albino_taters

first one was at a party like a two years ago and the second was from a get together for a friend that moved away and came for a visit. both pretty drunk. 

View attachment 10424_1266348856522_1163790009_30810569_4589751_n.jpg


View attachment 58383_704734589678_60705973_37956844_2893473_n.jpg


----------



## powderfinger

lovelocs said:


> A picture that screams out for a backstory...



I wish there was one that I could tell, but I think the scenario was we were drunk, we didn't have plates, so we dined off the finest tree limbs.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i rarely drink anymore but back while i was a teenager thats all i did lol

the top one is like 10 years old and like 400 pounds ago lol i was so messed up i don't remember this pic getting taken or the night of this pic lol. it just showed up on my myspace page one day.

the bottom is a couple years ago a buddy and me on new years. we were already a few fat hookers(mix drink) into the night 

View attachment fucked up.jpg


View attachment krunkbigz.jpg


----------



## jezter6

Camping in WV and playing a little beer pong. Yes, there's only water in the cups, but that's because we were playing in the dirt and I don't like dirty beer...only dirty wimmenz.


----------



## kinkykitten

Me on my hen night with a piece of lettuce on my head... October 09. I think I practically drank my body weight in alcohol that night, I was soo wasted  good times 






And my 24th birthday december 2008


----------



## JulieD

drunk me on new years eve 2010! After these few and rare pic of me drunk were taken, I took my place rightfuly behind the camera!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Getting DRUNK! like I'm in high school again. Drinking teh vodkas. This vodka was surprisingly good.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Getting DRUNK! like I'm in high school again. Drinking teh vodkas. This vodka was surprisingly good.



Thanks for rubbing this in....


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Getting DRUNK! like I'm in high school again. Drinking teh vodkas. This vodka was surprisingly good.



I'm telling you. Orange juice, and pretend you're skipping class while drinking it. It's the best.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

On to the Jameson!


----------



## BigChaz

Fuck the Jameson, I'll keep nursing these Gin and Tonics.

I lie. Jameson is fun.


----------



## charlieversion2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> On to the Jameson!





OMFG! Jamesons is teh SHIT!

If you saw this post and watched the video. We were singing to Jamesons!


----------



## Bearsy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> On to the Jameson!



Jameson is the best whiskey


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Getting drunk in a bar in Liverpool with my sister. She's always suffered from block colour, rectangular face disease. Apparently there is no known cure


----------



## Buffetbelly

A picture of me drunk would be a picture of me sleeping soundly because I totally cannot handle my liquor. 

The chart below is lies. Nonetheless, I have added a handy extra wide column on the end:

Men
Approximate Blood Alcohol Percentage
Drinks Body Weight in Pounds 
100	120	140	160	180	200	220	240 480
0	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00
0	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00
1	.04	.03	.03	.02	.02	.02	.02	.02	.01
2	.08	.06	.05	.05	.04	.04	.03	.03 .01
3	.11	.09	.08	.07	.06	.06	.05	.05 .02
4	.15	.12	.11	.09	.08	.08	.07	.06 .03 
5	.19	.16	.13	.12	.11	.09	.09	.08 .04
6	.23	.19	.16	.14	.13	.11	.10	.09	.04
7	.26	.22	.19	.16	.15	.13	.12	.11 .05
8	.30	.25	.21	.19	.17	.15	.14	.13 .06
9	.34	.28	.24	.21	.19	.17	.15	.14 .07
10	.38	.31	.27	.23	.21	.19	.17	.16	.08
Subtract .01% for each 40 minutes of drinking.
One drink is 1.25 oz. of 80 proof liquor, 12 oz. of beer, 
or 5 oz. of table wine.
If you can read this chart and do the math, you are not sufficiently intoxicated.


----------



## JulieD

im drunk chatting! Woot Woot! 

View attachment Picture 123.jpg


View attachment Picture 122.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

Wine and cheese party for the residents of my apartment building.

I lost count after the sixth glass of wine. Mom believes it was at LEAST 8 glasses. I finished the Rosé and the White.

I mixed all three. Started chugging by the end of it.






Not a fan of wine normally, but free booze is good booze.


----------



## vinarian

Lil BigginZ said:


> i rarely drink anymore but back while i was a teenager thats all i did lol
> 
> the top one is like 10 years old and like 400 pounds ago lol i was so messed up i don't remember this pic getting taken or the night of this pic lol. it just showed up on my myspace page one day.
> 
> the bottom is a couple years ago a buddy and me on new years. we were already a few fat hookers(mix drink) into the night



Holy crap, as far as drunk pics go...

You, sir, win...


----------



## theronin23

I'm going to a christmas party tonight. I plan on getting smashed beyond any fucking recognition. It's my first time becoming intoxicated in a social setting. Pretty sure pictures and video will follow.


----------



## yorrick brown

here's me in various states of inebriation. i try to stay sober these days, but i'm not perfect. 

View attachment imbibing.jpg


View attachment boe.jpg


View attachment nicknmary.jpg


----------



## FishCharming

yorrick brown said:


> here's me in various states of inebriation. i try to stay sober these days, but i'm not perfect.



Dude! what are you doing putting the Tao of Steve in your signature?!?! you're going to tip off the ladies!!!


----------



## JulieD

yorrick brown said:


> here's me in various states of inebriation. i try to stay sober these days, but i'm not perfect.



Sooo...I tried to rep you for being so cute....but i must have over repped already today...Give me 24 hours...you will so be the first rep...


----------



## JayDanger

Alright....I'll bite.

Here's a few pics of me while obliterated.
View attachment 88341

View attachment 88340


----------



## Anjula

JayDanger said:


> Alright....I'll bite.
> 
> Here's a few pics of me while obliterated.




hahahaha! LOVE IT!


----------



## JayDanger

This was taken the night before my final exam in university. As in, the last exam I ever wrote. 

I think it's a canadian thing. One minute you're in your room studying contemporary theater in the 20th century, the next minute you're at the bar doing shots of prairie fire while singing old journey songs and dressing like Christmas characters (in april).


----------



## Melian

There were a few requests for the drunk pics from this weekend, and you know I aim to please 

As I was saying, there was a great rave on Sat night, so these pics aren't really "drunk," per se....more like, "extremely intoxicated in some form." In the first one, the room was really dark (read: f'd up lighting, colours look weird), I was sweaty and filthy from dancing, and was found hanging out in this little corner behind some plants 

Apparently, the party was full of ninjas and they gave you this giant multi-heart stamp if they liked you. The second pic is of me examining and documenting the stamp when I returned home, wondering WTF it was.

I've done more pic posting in the last week than I have in the last five months, so that's going to be it for a while.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> There were a few requests for the drunk pics from this weekend, and you know I aim to please
> 
> As I was saying, there was a great rave on Sat night, so these pics aren't really "drunk," per se....more like, "extremely intoxicated in some form." In the first one, the room was really dark (read: f'd up lighting, colours look weird), I was sweaty and filthy from dancing, and was found hanging out in this little corner behind some plants
> 
> Apparently, the party was full of ninjas and they gave you this giant multi-heart stamp if they liked you. The second pic is of me examining and documenting the stamp when I returned home, wondering WTF it was.
> 
> I've done more pic posting in the last week than I have in the last five months, so that's going to be it for a while.



FIRST!!!

Oh wait . . . 

Very cool pics. I like the facial expression in the second one. 

Now I realize this doesn't count as a real response because it's not board typical, so allow me to fix that. 

ZOMG!!! UR SO HAWT!!! we should BONE!!! then you can feed me until I XPLODE!!! 

That is all.


----------



## JayDanger

Nice pics Melian. I like your ink.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> There were a few requests for the drunk pics from this weekend, and you know I aim to please
> 
> As I was saying, there was a great rave on Sat night, so these pics aren't really "drunk," per se....more like, "extremely intoxicated in some form." In the first one, the room was really dark (read: f'd up lighting, colours look weird), I was sweaty and filthy from dancing, and was found hanging out in this little corner behind some plants
> 
> Apparently, the party was full of ninjas and they gave you this giant multi-heart stamp if they liked you. The second pic is of me examining and documenting the stamp when I returned home, wondering WTF it was.
> 
> I've done more pic posting in the last week than I have in the last five months, so that's going to be it for a while.



:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> There were a few requests for the drunk pics from this weekend, and you know I aim to please
> 
> As I was saying, there was a great rave on Sat night, so these pics aren't really "drunk," per se....more like, "extremely intoxicated in some form." In the first one, the room was really dark (read: f'd up lighting, colours look weird), I was sweaty and filthy from dancing, and was found hanging out in this little corner behind some plants
> 
> Apparently, the party was full of ninjas and they gave you this giant multi-heart stamp if they liked you. The second pic is of me examining and documenting the stamp when I returned home, wondering WTF it was.
> 
> I've done more pic posting in the last week than I have in the last five months, so that's going to be it for a while.



ZOMG!!! do me NOW!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2::smitten::kiss2:

That is all.


----------



## Meddlecase

Melian said:


> There were a few requests for the drunk pics from this weekend, and you know I aim to please
> 
> As I was saying, there was a great rave on Sat night, so these pics aren't really "drunk," per se....more like, "extremely intoxicated in some form." In the first one, the room was really dark (read: f'd up lighting, colours look weird), I was sweaty and filthy from dancing, and was found hanging out in this little corner behind some plants
> 
> Apparently, the party was full of *NINJA*


There was a ninja party that I didn't know about? I am disapoint in myself. Also you look pretty hot for someone that was extremely intoxicated.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> There were a few requests for the drunk pics from this weekend, and you know I aim to please
> 
> As I was saying, there was a great rave on Sat night, so these pics aren't really "drunk," per se....more like, "extremely intoxicated in some form." In the first one, the room was really dark (read: f'd up lighting, colours look weird), I was sweaty and filthy from dancing, and was found hanging out in this little corner behind some plants
> 
> Apparently, the party was full of ninjas and they gave you this giant multi-heart stamp if they liked you. The second pic is of me examining and documenting the stamp when I returned home, wondering WTF it was.
> 
> I've done more pic posting in the last week than I have in the last five months, so that's going to be it for a while.


 
There's that beautiful girl.


----------



## toni

Before and After


Alcohol is NOT my friend 

View attachment drunk.jpg


View attachment drunk2.jpg


----------



## JulieD

Melian said:


> There were a few requests for the drunk pics from this weekend, and you know I aim to please
> 
> As I was saying, there was a great rave on Sat night, so these pics aren't really "drunk," per se....more like, "extremely intoxicated in some form." In the first one, the room was really dark (read: f'd up lighting, colours look weird), I was sweaty and filthy from dancing, and was found hanging out in this little corner behind some plants
> 
> Apparently, the party was full of ninjas and they gave you this giant multi-heart stamp if they liked you. The second pic is of me examining and documenting the stamp when I returned home, wondering WTF it was.
> 
> I've done more pic posting in the last week than I have in the last five months, so that's going to be it for a while.


Melian! You just keep impressing me more and more! You are just way too cool...I can't stand it!


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> FIRST!!!
> 
> Oh wait . . .
> 
> Very cool pics. I like the facial expression in the second one.
> 
> Now I realize this doesn't count as a real response because it's not board typical, so allow me to fix that.
> 
> ZOMG!!! UR SO HAWT!!! we should BONE!!! then you can feed me until I XPLODE!!!
> 
> That is all.



ROFL *feeds* *fucks* 



JayDanger said:


> Nice pics Melian. I like your ink.



Hey, thanks! There's A LOT more that you can't see in this pic. Also, you should have come to this party!!! My god...best rave since the 90's.



FishCharming said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



You are just asking for a nomming....



Meddlecase said:


> There was a ninja party that I didn't know about? I am disapoint in myself. Also you look pretty hot for someone that was extremely intoxicated.



Are you in Toronto? Your info says "HELL," so it seems extremely likely. This party wasn't well advertised at all, but attendance was huge, and apparently the ninjas are a staple each year.



Surlysomething said:


> There's that beautiful girl.



  Where are YOUR drunk pics? Hehe.



JulieD said:


> Melian! You just keep impressing me more and more! You are just way too cool...I can't stand it!



If you had seen me in action, you would not be impressed.......


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> You are just asking for a nomming....



yes, yes i am asking


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Where are YOUR drunk pics? Hehe.


 
I haven't been drunk for TEN YEARS. Sad, but true.
Mainly because I got so shittered the last time that I was out of control. I tried to pick-up a bouncer, a friend's boyfriend, I was doing shots in the bathroom, I was apparently so funny I was getting free pints...the list goes on. I remember puking in a parking lot downtown, then chewing a lot of gum and then drinking again. I walked down the middle of a busy downtown street trying to hail a cab and then ended up ruining my best pair of cool kicks by throwing up on them. I had a THREE day hangover of epic proportions. And I remember it in detail like this every time I think about getting drunk. HAHAHA.

And now I take medication that makes two drinks feel like 20. So..yeah.

:doh:


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't been drunk for TEN YEARS. Sad, but true.
> Mainly because I got so shittered the last time that I was out of control. I tried to pick-up a bouncer, a friend's boyfriend, I was doing shots in the bathroom, I was apparently so funny I was getting free pints...the list goes on. I remember puking in a parking lot downtown, then chewing a lot of gum and then drinking again. I walked down the middle of a busy downtown street trying to hail a cab and then ended up ruining my best pair of cool kicks by throwing up on them. I had a THREE day hangover of epic proportions. And I remember it in detail like this every time I think about getting drunk. HAHAHA.
> 
> And now I take medication that makes two drinks feel like 20. So..yeah.
> 
> :doh:



omg we should totally party together!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> omg we should totally party together!!!


 

Dude. I went to a party once and they set up a chair in the living room and just asked me to talk. I WAS the entertainment, apparently.


Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm going to start calling Melian, "DoMeNow-a-saurus-Rex." it just seems fitting. 

And surly, we do need to party, but first we all take some o those magic pills you're talking about. Then we'll All Really be blitzed.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't been drunk for TEN YEARS. Sad, but true.
> Mainly because I got so shittered the last time that I was out of control. I tried to pick-up a bouncer, a friend's boyfriend, I was doing shots in the bathroom, I was apparently so funny I was getting free pints...the list goes on. I remember puking in a parking lot downtown, then chewing a lot of gum and then drinking again. I walked down the middle of a busy downtown street trying to hail a cab and then ended up ruining my best pair of cool kicks by throwing up on them. I had a THREE day hangover of epic proportions. And I remember it in detail like this every time I think about getting drunk. HAHAHA.
> 
> And now I take medication that makes two drinks feel like 20. So..yeah.
> 
> :doh:



Liar. 

What about the night we saw that donkey show in Tijuana? I've still got scars.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Liar.
> 
> What about the night we saw that donkey show in Tijuana? I've still got scars.



i said i was a mule, as in drug mule, not donky! and yeah, sorry about the scars, tequila brings out the beast in me. RAWR!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Liar.
> 
> What about the night we saw that donkey show in Tijuana? I've still got scars.


 

Those pictures have been BURNED.

But the memory is alive and well.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Those pictures have been BURNED.
> 
> But the memory is alive and well.



Oh, I still have some....


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Those pictures have been BURNED.
> 
> But the memory is alive and well.



i totally have copies! i'll be putting them up on ebay unless my list of demands have been agreed to! first of which is to take a nap on your couch...


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Oh, I still have some....


 


HAHAHA. So wrong!


----------



## JayDanger

Melian said:


> Hey, thanks! There's A LOT more that you can't see in this pic. Also, you should have come to this party!!! My god...best rave since the 90's.



I totally would have. Let me know if any other good parties pop up. I'll keep my ear out for good ones too.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i totally have copies! i'll be putting them up on ebay unless my list of demands have been agreed to! first of which is to take a nap on your couch...


 
I also have a "dangerous" blanket. I fear you'll never leave once you've experienced it.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

These will come from me later.


----------



## theronin23

Ok, so, here are a couple.

First, there was an ABUNDANCE of beautiful women at the party, so, we did our own version of the "epic hero with the girl hanging on his leg" pose







Second, I announced to my friend, the host, that I was highly intoxicated, and it was my first time being so in a social setting. He goes "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!" comes around the kitchen counter into the living and goes "Fonner, I love you." (I believe this was taken just as my other hand was grabbing his ass)






I'll see what else I can remember...which is not too much. It was also my first blackout. I lost about 4 hours.


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> Oh, I still have some....



Aaaaand there goes the last vestiges of my childhood memories.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I realize these aren't as exciting as some of the other pictures. I haven't been drunk in a long time. So here you go some 3 year old pictures. 

View attachment drunk.jpg


View attachment myface.jpg


View attachment drunk2.jpg


----------



## Meddlecase

I seriously need to develop an alcohol habit so I can legitimately post a picture here.


----------



## iglooboy55

View attachment Capture.JPG

I'm in the back
View attachment 69376_10150284732690075_703180074_15305764_7128536_n.jpg

discolored mouths come from the vodka+kool aid combo.


----------



## CarlaSixx

iglooboy55 said:


> discolored mouths come from the vodka+kool aid combo.



Duuuude, try Sunny D and vodka. Or even better, Sunny D and Rum.
I didn't think I'd like it, given that I hate vodka, but it totally worked!
Rum is best, though.


----------



## Amaranthine

CarlaSixx said:


> Duuuude, try Sunny D and vodka. Or even better, Sunny D and Rum.
> I didn't think I'd like it, given that I hate vodka, but it totally worked!
> Rum is best, though.



Gah, I can't resist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdRo2NJJcUU&feature=related


----------



## CarlaSixx

Amaranthine said:


> Gah, I can't resist.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdRo2NJJcUU&feature=related



I love autotune :wubu:

LOL!!!


----------



## JayDanger

My personal favorite is taking some cheap cheap bodega orange juice and mixing it in with a 40 ounce bottle of olde english. It's called a Brass Monkey. The Beastie boys wrote a pretty famous song about it. It's only 6 bux, and it gets you smashed quick cause it goes down tasting like orange crush.


----------



## vinarian

theronin23 said:


> I'll see what else I can remember...which is not too much. It was also my first blackout. I lost about 4 hours.



Probably all you miissed were a few threesomes, foursomes and alot of fun... at least thats what I like to imagine happened the few times I blacked out!


----------



## CarlaSixx

vinarian said:


> Probably all you miissed were a few threesomes, foursomes and alot of fun... at least thats what I like to imagine happened the few times I blacked out!



Those tend to happen a lot. At least... they do at the parties I attend. And I always seem to get invited to the "party" when people are drunk. Weird!


----------



## lovelocs

theronin23 said:


> Ok, so, here are a couple.
> 
> ...break...
> 
> I'll see what else I can remember...which is not too much. It was also my first blackout. I lost about 4 hours.



That looks like a great party, and the first pic was fun!


----------



## ManBeef

got home from the club... full of jager... so i xboxed it for a while then passed out... good times 

View attachment IMG000009.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

Too bad I only have video of tonight and not pics. 

Wii bowling and Jamaican rum (the kind that's molasses coloured and smells/tastes like paint thinner) seem to go reasonably well together. But spicy Pringles does not! Lol. 

I must get these videos up on Facebook or YouTube lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

toni said:


> Before and After
> 
> 
> Alcohol is NOT my friend



hahaha, SUPER smashed. So cool Toni. DO IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## luv_it_here

d.r.u.n.k.e.d :blink: 

View attachment n510056979_1694216_7683.jpg


----------



## vinarian

CarlaSixx said:


> Those tend to happen a lot. At least... they do at the parties I attend. And I always seem to get invited to the "party" when people are drunk. Weird!



I want to come next time! Canadian parties sound very much awesome.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> Oh, I still have some....



that pic is hilarious


----------



## CarlaSixx

vinarian said:


> I want to come next time! Canadian parties sound very much awesome.



You. Have. NO. Idea!

:blink:

Lol.


----------



## luv_it_here

My party pic up above is very much Canadian - for the record.


----------



## Anjula

I love our happy faces ,lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Anjula said:


> I love our happy faces ,lol



hahaah, that's so awesome. Looks like a lot of fun was going on in sweeden.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

this is what happens when you pass the camera on to a drunk person, and they take a picture of a drunk person.


----------



## FA_wro

Anjula said:


> I love our happy faces ,lol



&#379;o&#322;&#261;dkowa OK!

HNY!


----------



## Anjula

FA_wro said:


> &#379;o&#322;&#261;dkowa OK!
> 
> HNY!


after one liter of absolut vodka and two bottles of champagne everything is OK lol
normally I hate &#380;o&#322;&#261;dkowa(&#380;o&#322;&#261;dkowej? )


----------



## CastingPearls

After four glasses of lambrusco, countless glasses of champagne and three (I think) shots of Grey Goose:


----------



## FA_wro

Anjula said:


> after one liter of absolut vodka and two bottles of champagne everything is OK lol
> normally I hate &#380;o&#322;&#261;dkowa(&#380;o&#322;&#261;dkowej? )



Damn, you wilfully drink Absolut and disdain &#379;o&#322;&#261;dkowa?!?!? 


Anyway, here's me drunk(ish), a while back.




.


----------



## Anjula

FA_wro said:


> Damn, you wilfully drink Absolut and disdain &#379;o&#322;&#261;dkowa?!?!?



It looks like that


----------



## lovelocs

FA_wro said:


> Anyway, here's me drunk(ish), a while back.



niiiiiiiiiiiice........


----------



## FA_wro

Anjula said:


> It looks like that



Fair enough I guess. Can't say I agree. But in the end it doesn't matter since all it does is raise the levels of C2H5OH in your blood.


----------



## charlieversion2

From last night... was pretty toasty in that photo


----------



## yorrick brown

I can't really ever turn down a Gibson Martini. 

View attachment ginmartini.jpg


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaah, that's so awesome. Looks like a lot of fun was going on in *sweeden*.



LOL...were you drunk when you posted that?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> LOL...were you drunk when you posted that?



You net your sweet ass I was. I've since then sobered up and realized it was Poland. :blush:


----------



## deanbpm

Very drunk at a music festival (V i think). It was pouring with rain all weekend so that poncho came in very handy..........plus it was very good for hiding booze 







I can't actually remember doing this but I had a few too many and decided to wear a gingerbread man mask and did a little dance or something.







Don't think I am too drunk on this one but it's in the bar at a club so it is more a photo of the few moments of sobriety before the drunkenness set in


----------



## charlieversion2

Why not? :bounce:





:bow:


----------



## Melian

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Why not? :bounce:
> :bow:



Hehehe....Mary looks like she's about to elbow you in the face. Crunkenly, of course


----------



## FemFAtail

Buffetbelly said:


> A picture of me drunk would be a picture of me sleeping soundly because I totally cannot handle my liquor.
> 
> The chart below is lies. Nonetheless, I have added a handy extra wide column on the end:
> 
> Men
> Approximate Blood Alcohol Percentage
> Drinks Body Weight in Pounds
> 100	120	140	160	180	200	220	240 480
> 0	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00
> 0	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00	.00
> 1	.04	.03	.03	.02	.02	.02	.02	.02	.01
> 2	.08	.06	.05	.05	.04	.04	.03	.03 .01
> 3	.11	.09	.08	.07	.06	.06	.05	.05 .02
> 4	.15	.12	.11	.09	.08	.08	.07	.06 .03
> 5	.19	.16	.13	.12	.11	.09	.09	.08 .04
> 6	.23	.19	.16	.14	.13	.11	.10	.09	.04
> 7	.26	.22	.19	.16	.15	.13	.12	.11 .05
> 8	.30	.25	.21	.19	.17	.15	.14	.13 .06
> 9	.34	.28	.24	.21	.19	.17	.15	.14 .07
> 10	.38	.31	.27	.23	.21	.19	.17	.16	.08
> Subtract .01% for each 40 minutes of drinking.
> One drink is 1.25 oz. of 80 proof liquor, 12 oz. of beer,
> or 5 oz. of table wine.
> If you can read this chart and do the math, you are not sufficiently intoxicated.



Why are there two zero rows? Am I seeing double? Cut me off!


----------



## matty81

Some kind person posted this on facebook :doh: ..... you could say i was pretty drunk! sometime round christmas. 

View attachment 166097_1724681044324_1457331494_1792684_3421635_n.jpg


----------



## PigPen

so they told me i drank tequilla, i HATE tequilla, and they told me i ate the worm, i don't remember this, they told me i layed my head on the bar and took a picture of the shot, i DONT remember this, but sure enough, this was on my phone... 

View attachment IMG_6287.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Revolting.


----------



## CastingPearls

PigPen said:


> so they told me i drank tequilla, i HATE tequilla, and they told me i ate the worm, i don't remember this, they told me i layed my head on the bar and took a picture of the shot, i DONT remember this, but sure enough, this was on my phone...


The worm looks like a cigarette butt. Hope it was really a worm for your sake.

Gee, I never thought I'd tell someone they'd be better off swallowing a worm.


----------



## mossystate

You sure that is not a cigarette butt?  Moth larva ( mmmmmm ) is really only found in mezcal.


----------



## toni

Drunk...jersey style  

View attachment drunk3.jpg


----------



## PigPen

it wouldn't matter what the hell it was, i don't remember taking that shot. it couldn't have been a scarf forall i know.


----------



## PinkRodery

Random pictures from the night before last...
View attachment njhj.jpg

View attachment ndskjfvhjn s.jpg

Think I was trying to wink. Hahaha.
View attachment jhbhn.jpg

Eyes look fuuuuked.


----------



## KittyKitten

PigPen said:


> so they told me i drank tequilla, i HATE tequilla, and they told me i ate the worm, i don't remember this, they told me i layed my head on the bar and took a picture of the shot, i DONT remember this, but sure enough, this was on my phone...



LMAO, that looks like a blunt


----------



## Deacone

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked lol.

I'm SO not proud of this picture lol.







Go ahead and laugh at my expense


----------



## Anjula

Deacone said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked lol.
> 
> I'm SO not proud of this picture lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and laugh at my expense


damn, AWESOME hair!


----------



## singingNerd79

... however, it's the *ONLY* drunken picture that has ever been taken of me (to my knowledge, lol)... AND... what really makes it special is this was the first time I had ever gotten drunk. In Cancun. With a bunch of dudes from Germany who happened to be wearing wigs... one of which I borrowed for the pic


----------



## yorrick brown

Bustin out the Champ with a ladyfriend. 

View attachment 163707_1577066224137_1160057088_31266056_892416_n.jpg


----------



## ManBeef

Jager, Dr.Pepper, 3 passed out friends, xbox live... such a great night 

View attachment IMAG0106_edit0.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

PinkRodery said:


> Random pictures from the night before last...
> _snip snip_
> Think I was trying to wink. Hahaha.
> _snip snip_
> Eyes look fuuuuked.



I like every single one of these pictures.


----------



## NJDoll

oh goodness.. I'm posting some of these pics because it's 4:22am, I have work in 2 hrs and I think I'm sleep deprived. Ok.. bad drunk pics here.... no laughing please 

View attachment n9387818_51335002_8788.jpg


View attachment 6816_259473165292_502285292_8738259_2026353_n.jpg


View attachment 5289_1202885001099_1497813199_550101_2687227_n.jpg


View attachment 6455_517414131443_67201720_30881231_3817785_n.jpg


----------



## JayDanger

NJDoll said:


> oh goodness.. I'm posting some of these pics because it's 4:22am, I have work in 2 hrs and I think I'm sleep deprived. Ok.. bad drunk pics here.... no laughing please



You are my hero for having access to an indoor hot tub.


----------



## charlieversion2

@ Flann's in Mission Hill


----------



## bonified

[/ATTACH] I laugh at these, was a good night lol


----------



## Deacone

J_JP_M and I drunk. What is with my face?!


----------



## penguin

I don't have too many drunken photos, so these are from a few years ago at my brother in law's birthday party. It was a costume party, and he gave us a list to choose from:

1) Dress as your favourite cocktail or entrée;
2) Come dressed as the lovechild of your favourite two communist dictators;
3) Russian Penguin party - byo ice cubes (can be merged with theme two if you are feeling particularly esoteric);
4) Kermit the Frog party;
5) Evil Villain party;
5) Schoolgirl and Garry Glitter party;
or
6) Come dressed in formal gear if you run out of time 

So I decided to merge a few them and went as a White Russian Dictator's love child in formalwear. The costume was me in formal wear, with a White Russian on top of that (complete with ice and straw), with a moustache and goatee. And damn it, I rock that facial hair. The last photo is one of the hoops we played in Death Match Croquet (which was a family tradition). You had to shoot the ball up the ramp, through the ring of fire and over the cars in one shot. The other hoops weren't as tricky, but just as fun.

Ah, it was a very good night. Even if I couldn't stand having the moustache on all night


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't know how this hat got on me, I don't wear hats. 

Fun night none the less. 
View attachment IMG_1583.JPG


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know how this hat got on me, *I don't wear hats. *
> Fun night none the less.
> View attachment 91125



You realize there are like three pictures of you on Dims wearing hats, right? 

_(Not that I've been stalking you or anything. )_


----------



## Zowie

Deacone said:


> J_JP_M and I drunk. What is with my face?!



Oh my gosh, your hair. If mine didn't grow so damned fast (and I had lady-balls), I would have dyed my whole short-side platinum blonde. I'm kind of jealous of your style, hahaha.



penguin said:


> I don't have too many drunken photos, so these are from a few years ago at my brother in law's birthday party. It was a costume party, and he gave us a list to choose from:
> ...



Why aren't there parties like that HERE?! I'mma gonna go to australia. And party with Penguin.


----------



## penguin

Zowie said:


> Why aren't there parties like that HERE?! I'mma gonna go to australia. And party with Penguin.



I need to get a croquet set. My sister took hers with her when she moved interstate, and I've been missing the game. My BIL is the master of coming up with insane challenges for each hoop, and when you add drinking to it...oh man, it's a freaking riot. I'll happily host a party where we can all play!


----------



## Deacone

Zowie said:


> Oh my gosh, your hair. If mine didn't grow so damned fast (and I had lady-balls), I would have dyed my whole short-side platinum blonde. I'm kind of jealous of your style, hahaha.
> 
> Why aren't there parties like that HERE?! I'mma gonna go to australia. And party with Penguin.



I don't have lady-balls. I have stupidity! yaaaay!  

And agreed, I think we should go to Australia and party with Penguin  So jealous!


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know how this hat got on me, I don't wear hats.
> 
> Fun night none the less.
> View attachment 91125




Hahaha, I like it but I still miss your beard!


----------



## Tad

Penguin: I think I'm in love with your family--death croquet, brilliant!


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> Penguin: I think I'm in love with your family--death croquet, brilliant!



lol they're a great bunch  we've had all sorts of crazy hoops to get through - the Gong Hole is the most infamous, where you have to shoot through the hoop and have the ball bounce off a metal garbage can lid loudly. For one of my birthday parties, my BIL taped a picture of me to it  Others include surrounding the hoop with those colourful plastic ball pit balls - try shooting your ball through that late at night in dim lighting after a few drinks!


----------



## Emma

[/URL]

Drunkle le monkey.

eta: Oh wait, sorry I just realised I posted on the BHM board haha sorry! Hope thats ok.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Great pics all! AND of Course you can post on the BHM/FFA board if you want Em...most people don't bite too much in these parts.


----------



## Emma

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Great pics all! AND of Course you can post on the BHM/FFA board if you want Em...most people don't bite too much in these parts.



What if I ask them to?


----------



## HDANGEL15

CurvyEm said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Drunkle le monkey.
> 
> eta: Oh wait, sorry I just realised I posted on the BHM board haha sorry! Hope thats ok.



whoa......who the hell are you- a BBW on the FFA/BHM board......GET A LIFE












j/k....yeah def a drunked up pic HEHEHE


----------



## Amaranthine

Peach tea vodka...after a few shots of gin. Gah, so feeling it. Isn't the bow cute? lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Drunk at the Heineken Brewery. And drunk in Berlin with my big brother lol. 

View attachment hein.jpg


View attachment ber.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

NJDoll said:


> oh goodness.. I'm posting some of these pics because it's 4:22am, I have work in 2 hrs and I think I'm sleep deprived. Ok.. bad drunk pics here.... no laughing please



So much sexiness in these pics.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Singing/dancing like a spastic fool in the rain at a friend's birthday party


----------



## PinkRodery

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I like every single one of these pictures.



Thank you. xD


----------



## Shu-shu

Happy new year in Siberia... 

View attachment ?????-2011-???-118.jpg


View attachment ?????-2011-???-123.jpg


----------



## PhatChk

I dont get drunk but I was very happy last Memorial Day! 

View attachment 31490_395510086853_530106853_4767779_725239_n.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2

Jameson Sour
Irish Carbomb w/ Half Baliey's and Half Jamesons
Jamesons Shot
Then this photo...





Dirty Manhattan made with Jamesons
Then...





Jamesons on Ice
Ending with...


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Chris and Mary always stuntin' and stylin'


----------



## charlieversion2

Truth be told that was her borthday outing with friends. It was a good time


----------



## Bearsy

Can't sleep, so here's some more picture whoring!

At the Shamrock Run in early March. Which is pretty much standing in the rain getting stupid drunk with the best Irish drinkers in the city whilst watching a bunch of idiots run 8 kilometres... in the rain.





A week ago. Quite drunk.


----------



## Anjula

the best place to celebrate bday is beach. Almost 70 people, grilled beef , beer, vodka and huge fire :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I was super plastered . . . on Champagne. Got together with a friend and we talked about how life is what happens when you're busy making other plans. It was great fun to just talk for six hours. 










I realize I'm technically not in these, but the flute closest to the camera is me.


----------



## viracocha

This is what my hand does when the rest of me is intoxicated. The glove makes it lose all inhibitions. 

View attachment 168998_819140618663_19227065_45170224_7872320_n.jpg


----------



## Goreki

viracocha said:


> This is what my hand does when the rest of me is intoxicated. The glove makes it lose all inhibitions.


It is so good to finally meet a fellow sufferer!


----------



## Bearsy

I hate how handsy I get when I'm really drunk. It's made for some very awkward conversations the next day.


----------



## viracocha

Bearsy said:


> I hate how handsy I get when I'm really drunk. It's made for some very awkward conversations the next day.



Or takes care of the initial awkward introductions!


----------



## oranges

i lurk a lot... but this thread is too fun to resist  

i'm the derp-looking white girl in the blue dress. this was at a club after chugging half a can of 4loko. yup, i'm just classy like that  

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Vageta

ooops...I screwed up


----------



## Vageta

...I'm the fat one.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I just get really giggly when I'm drunk. And kinda loud.


----------



## Vageta

I think thats what youre supposed to do.


----------



## FishCharming

How man roofies _does_ it take to get to the center of a 16 year old? 
one? 
*two?* 
*three?* 
the coroner may never know...


----------



## Vageta

ha ha ha I think you just use candy...


----------



## toni

This was after we broke into the pool and took a swim in our underwear...FUN TIMES!!!!!! 

That pink lemonade vodka can really mess with your head. 

View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## luvbigfellas

I'm wondering if my friends were a little drunker than I was... 

View attachment PICT0027.JPG


----------



## matty81

Ha ha love this thread!!!!! Just had to post these from the other day! It was my 30th Birthday  but also St Georges Day (our patron saint) :bow:......
Sooooooo we had a red and white themed party!!!! 

I started early but all my Costco (work) buddies turned up at 8.30pm (hence the badge). when i was slightly worse for wear...:doh:

I started at 2pm (ish) with my Brother and Pal, 





Facepaint still looking ok at approx 9 pm





then i'm really struggling come 11pm (and killing the karaoke)









apparently was escorted home at 2am (ish).............





Loved it (what i can remember)..............


----------



## Bearsy

After the Sabres game on Monday. We lost but I was with great people, so I didn't mind.










I found a traffic cone





Falling asleep standing up


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Very drunk (not my hat)





Getting "handsy" at a friends wedding (when i used to shave)


----------



## biglynch

various levels of boozed upness 

View attachment 38778_449878778419_503623419_6056992_2945080_n.jpg


View attachment 5851_120208240002_516875002_2378335_3309274_n.jpg


View attachment 254895_10150620987365462_854920461_18739345_5451350_n.jpg


View attachment 162689_10150318494605247_708495246_15900132_7082377_n.jpg


View attachment 247816_10150621123080462_854920461_18741309_3043254_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*hey can i borrow that fish net wife beater....u must wear that often 

or then again the bath robe is usually a hit with the ladies i see

LMAO......great DRUNK Pix*


----------



## biglynch

i loved that vest lol, it was torn off about 5 mins after that pic was taken.


----------



## roundrevelry

I have a thing for clip on bow ties when I'm drunk... 

View attachment 24359_330328141747_530401747_3676476_6198042_n.jpg


----------



## bonified

hair has gone to shit & mccheesy grin time yay!

View attachment pissed.jpg


----------



## rellis10

roundrevelry said:


> I have a thing for clip on bow ties when I'm drunk...



Bow ties are cool.... so are fez's


----------



## Fat Brian

rellis10 said:


> Bow ties are cool.... so are fez's



I wear rough Hessian undergarments now, rough Hessian undergarments are cool.


----------



## roundrevelry

Fat Brian said:


> I wear rough Hessian undergarments now, rough Hessian undergarments are cool.



Does that involve a codpiece? lol


----------



## Fat Brian

When I'm feeling frisky it does.


----------



## big_lad27

On a skate trip to Scotland, what else to do on a 5 hour drive in a very small and uncomfortable car


----------



## ImReallyGoodWithAFork




----------



## MrBob

3 days of heavy boozing at the V Festival






A well earned lager after my band played at my friend's wedding reception






Drunk at christmas, not as drunk as the photographer though!






Being molested by said photgrapher






Nothing soaks up 2 gallons of cider as well as a jerk chicken kebab cooked on the barbecue






Fell backwards out of my chair


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

At a BBQ in New York.





White trash party.





Art Gallery Reception in Hollywood.





Ninja party in the San Fernando Valley


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Reading this thread... or rather, *looking* at this thread.... totally makes me want to drink with all you guys. 

Imagine _that_ party! We'd fuck the place up!


----------



## violetviolets

ImReallyGoodWithAFork said:


>


I loled!!!!!! :wubu:

This thread is so full of awesomeness!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA693mX0CyM

The video says it's 'Flogging Molly', but it's incorrect, yet I do not know the name of the actual band who did make the song.

But yeah, this thread kinda makes me think of that song: "Fuck you, I'm drunk, fuck you I'm drunk. Pour my beer down the sink I got more in the trunk."


----------



## charlieversion2

Felt the need to share this photo




:happy:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Felt the need to share this photo
> :happy:



Haha, you ass.

I was obnoxiously jumping in front of the camera... like a drunken fool. xP


----------



## Lil BigginZ

SlightlyMorbid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA693mX0CyM
> 
> The video says it's 'Flogging Molly', but it's incorrect, yet I do not know the name of the actual band who did make the song.
> 
> But yeah, this thread kinda makes me think of that song: "Fuck you, I'm drunk, fuck you I'm drunk. Pour my beer down the sink I got more in the trunk."



bondo is the band


----------



## Mishty

Me with the bull outside the steak house, after three quarts of Redneck Ice Tea. 

View attachment 286532_2370272941466_1389758866_32867280_1654639_o.jpg


----------



## KingBoo

I don't drink or drive, stay in school kids.


----------



## danielson123

I posted this months ago in a different thread, but I think it goes well enough here. Last Halloween, doing unspeakable and un-rememberable things, after I had already blacked out.


----------



## MissAshley

At right


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MissAshley said:


> At right



can I assume, safely that is, using these pictures as proof, that you enjoy the occasional adult beverage?


----------



## MissAshley

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> can I assume, safely that is, using these pictures as proof, that you enjoy the occasional adult beverage?



Well yeah, but very occasionally. I am of age so why not?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MissAshley said:


> Well yeah, but very occasionally. I am of age so why not?



I have amazing powers of deduction.


----------



## mjbmxz

Me at a wedding.


----------



## Broadside

I have that shirt! Not that glass though, well done!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

apparently my beer had a nipple growing out of it.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> apparently my beer had a nipple growing out of it.



awwwe, jose, you've got yo blush on!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Had a nice night getting drunk with Joe Haden of the Cleveland Browns. 

View attachment 388035_2242564582426_1197438119_32009603_898975894_n.jpg


View attachment 297784_2148983130353_1419578440_31916716_1834504616_n.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson

This is more of a hangover picture, but being that I still felt a little drunk I think it qualifies.


----------



## LeoGibson

Here is the one from the revelry that caused the above picture.


----------



## Melian

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Had a nice night getting drunk with Joe Haden of the Cleveland Browns.



LOL. Love it 



LeoGibson said:


> Here is the one from the revelry that caused the above picture.



That's really kind of you to dance with that poor deformed woman.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Here is the one from the revelry that caused the above picture.



You're smoking hot. For a married guy. Haha.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You're smoking hot. For a married guy. Haha.



*I KNOW, RIGHT!!!!!!!!!* :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> That's really kind of you to dance with that poor deformed woman.



I know how hard life can be when your face gets melted off from staring into the Ark for too long, so who am I not to dance with her just because she has no face? She still has feet, so she can still dance.





Surlysomething said:


> You're smoking hot. For a married guy. Haha.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *I KNOW, RIGHT!!!!!!!!!* :doh: :doh: :doh:



:blush::blush::blush:Careful now, those nice compliments might give me the big head. Thank you ladies, it's much appreciated and might I add, y'all are pretty easy on the eyes too.:bow::bow:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Melian said:


> That's really kind of you to dance with that poor deformed woman.





I think I just pee'd myself.


And I had to say it aloud, cuz I still can't rep Melian! I mean, WTF!?


----------



## theronin23

One of my very best friends and I VERY intoxicated at her halloween party. My comment on the pic when it was put up to FB by her? "I look like Ursula from The Little Mermaid."


----------



## analikesyourface

theronin23 said:


> One of my very best friends and I VERY intoxicated at her halloween party. My comment on the pic when it was put up to FB by her? "I look like Ursula from The Little Mermaid."



FLAUNT THAT GIANT OCTOPUS BUTTOCKS. YOU FLAUNT IT, SIR! 

Also, this is why I don't drink anymore. These sort of photos.


----------



## analikesyourface

I don't drink anymore. 

Oh god. 

This is what I see when I rediscover my myspace in the middle of class :/

Is it bad that I look cuter as a little skinny drunk chick? :/ 

View attachment oh god what did I do.jpg


View attachment Wayy too fucking young....jpg


View attachment least. gangster..jpg


----------



## Tad

analikesyourface said:


> I don't drink anymore.
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> This is what I see when I rediscover my myspace in the middle of class :/
> 
> Is it bad that I look cuter as a little skinny drunk chick? :/



Personally, I'd not agree that you looked cuter then, but just IMO *shrug* But thanks for sharing the scary/drunk past!


----------



## analikesyourface

Tad said:


> Personally, I'd not agree that you looked cuter then, but just IMO *shrug* But thanks for sharing the scary/drunk past!



Well, not in these photos, no. But I was cuter in some ways :/


----------



## JenFromOC

Both of these are from my sister's bachelorette party in Vegas this past April...best trip to Vegas EVER.


----------



## HDANGEL15

analikesyourface said:


> I don't drink anymore.
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> This is what I see when I rediscover my myspace in the middle of class :/



*I kinda hope thats true...the not drinking part...if #1 + #3 are evidence....I would say you might have made a good DECISION *


----------



## analikesyourface

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I kinda hope thats true...the not drinking part...if #1 + #3 are evidence....I would say you might have made a good DECISION *




Pretty much. Plus the subconcious decision to drink to make myself throw up.... bad idea. Not only does it not work in the way I thought it did, but it's really unhealthy. REALLY unhealthy :/


----------



## biglynch

the car, prague munich paris and amsterdamaged 

View attachment gr2.jpg


View attachment gr1.jpg


View attachment gr3.jpg


View attachment gr4.jpg


View attachment gr5.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> the car, prague munich paris and amsterdamaged



astroturf rocks...we have a really big ARTCAR show here every summer at a festival called ARTSCAPE...pretty amazing cars..you would likey
http://www.baltimoresun.com/entertainment/arts/bal-art-cars-pictures,0,1855072.photogallery

is that one white glove your *DRIVING GLOVE* ???

and whats with the beautiful floral shirt???....quite lovely


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> astroturf rocks...we have a really big ARTCAR show here every summer at a festival called ARTSCAPE...pretty amazing cars..you would likey
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/entertainment/arts/bal-art-cars-pictures,0,1855072.photogallery
> 
> is that one white glove your *DRIVING GLOVE* ???
> 
> and whats with the beautiful floral shirt???....quite lovely



awesome, the "car" toon truck is quality


----------



## LeoGibson

This is becoming a trend of late.


----------



## Discodave

If i dont win the thread with this picture i will be upset. I think this was day 2 of t in the park last year, and hadnt been sobber once yet of those 2 days. 

View attachment DSC00519.JPG


----------



## su3liminal

Very drunk!!! Ughhhh  

View attachment drunk pic.jpg


----------



## WVMountainrear

su3liminal said:


> Very drunk!!! Ughhhh



Is that a clutch purse you're holding, sir?


----------



## su3liminal

lovelylady78 said:


> Is that a clutch purse you're holding, sir?



Not too sure... I obtained it somehow over the course of the night lol


----------



## charlieversion2

Good times!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Even better than Chris' picture:






My friend was hugging me and then she started pulling me backwards... so as I'm about to tip over, I reached out and Chris was able to grab me and pull me towards him. 


Nice save, Chris.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Good times!



I swear I'm not diseased, I just happened to be drinking something blue.


----------



## Anjula

what can I say? we had fun lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Well drunk at this point of the night.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well drunk at this point of the night.



*THERE"S THE FAMOUS *JOSE* move that we all came to know and love you for............*


----------



## hallowjak

Ok, fine. This is me drunk at our holiday party two years ago.

View attachment medrinking.jpg


----------



## Melian

hallowjak said:


> Ok, fine. This is me drunk at our holiday party two years ago.



Are you also a stoic drunk? In almost every drunk pic, I'm just staring off into space :doh:


----------



## hallowjak

No. Not stoic. Trying to maintain....it was, after all, a work function. 

Where are your drunk pics?


----------



## Melian

hallowjak said:


> No. Not stoic. Trying to maintain....it was, after all, a work function.
> 
> Where are your drunk pics?



You don't want to take off your pants, punch a guy and then barf on your boss? Hehehe.

My pics don't last more than a day or so, but here's one from sometime last month. Some very potent absinthe was consumed and I was, apparently, staring at the bottles on a shelf for 5-10 minutes....


----------



## Hole

Melian said:


> You don't want to take off your pants, punch a guy and then barf on your boss? Hehehe.
> 
> My pics don't last more than a day or so, but here's one from sometime last month. Some very potent absinthe was consumed and I was, apparently, staring at the bottles on a shelf for 5-10 minutes....



I like your outfit and your hair's so pretty. :happy:

When I used to drink, I would stare. I was worse, though. I actually looked very um slow?


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> You don't want to take off your pants, punch a guy and then barf on your boss? Hehehe.
> 
> My pics don't last more than a day or so, but here's one from sometime last month. Some very potent absinthe was consumed and I was, apparently, staring at the bottles on a shelf for 5-10 minutes....


 
You look so tough! (and pretty)


----------



## Melian

Thanks ladies 

This is how it often goes for me: the first few shots make me hyper, and anything after that makes me look stoned. My husband says that I maintain totally normal conversation until I just suddenly pass out (memory usually gets wiped, too.....hm...maybe he's G'ing me).


----------



## Tad

It is odd how people's reactions to stuff varies so much!

I'm usually pretty social on alcohol, but smoking anything always left me intensely inwardly focused, to the point that I didn't really pay any attention to whatever was going on around me. Pretty much a waste of a social function....and I don't really need help to be introverted. So I learned that for alcohol, or simply caffeine, were the way to go.


----------



## hallowjak

Well, Melian, if that isn't just ridiculously hot, I don't know what. 

(this is a sentence that means nothing, other than that you're hot.)


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> You don't want to take off your pants, punch a guy and then barf on your boss? Hehehe.



*You don't have to be drunk to do this.*



Melian said:


> My pics don't last more than a day or so, but here's one from sometime last month. Some very potent absinthe was consumed and I was, apparently, staring at the bottles on a shelf for 5-10 minutes....



*That's a great picture. Not only are you beautifully pensive in it, you remind me of a favorite old Stones song* Girl With the Far Away Eyes.


----------



## LeoGibson

Double Post


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> * favorite old Stones song* Girl With the Far Away Eyes.


 

Another amazing Stones link. I'd give you rep if I could.

I love Jagger trying to sound all Southern.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^^^

I do too, especially the way he really exaggerates the drawl. They are a band that can easily swing back and forth between country,blues, and rock. In case no one noticed they are easily my personal favorite band. Not a day goes by that I don't listen to something they have done.


----------



## hallowjak

Melian said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> This is how it often goes for me: the first few shots make me hyper, and anything after that makes me look stoned. My husband says that I maintain totally normal conversation until I just suddenly pass out (memory usually gets wiped, too.....hm...maybe he's G'ing me).



Ok, well, since you were so forthcoming, I actually found a picture of me well and truly drunk. Here 'tis. 

View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## Melian

hallowjak said:


> Ok, well, since you were so forthcoming, I actually found a picture of me well and truly drunk. Here 'tis.



Hahaha..."the Tattle Tail Room." You look like you were about to burst into song!


----------



## hallowjak

I was, actually. It was my birthday. And I was druuuuuuuuuuunk.


----------



## ManBeef

The kids leave, lights go out, we get to drankin!!! (Aware that it is drinking so shush)





I'm not sure what's goin on now, I'm pretty buzzed...





I'm totally fucked up now!!! Lol





I had to take a break... For a liddo while Lmfao... My cousin went on drinkin MY fuckin bottle





My cousin left a while ago && says "Aye joto hair, thanks for the Patron cuz." He then snaps this for me then leaves. Awesome night!!! We had a party, went to Downtown Disney, then partied some more... Yay for booze


----------



## hbighappy

Some one had post a 40ty pic 
40ty 






aftermath


----------



## Mishty

Blame it on the gooooose...... 

View attachment Dscf0152.jpg


View attachment Dscf0158.jpg


View attachment Dscf0166.jpg


View attachment Dscf0179.jpg


View attachment Dscf0167.jpg


----------



## biglynch

drunken pro wrestling: face first power slam! 

View attachment 406650_10150459016356621_502301620_9066263_321564474_n.jpg


----------



## Shu-shu

I aggressive when I drink.  

View attachment Desktop2.jpg


----------



## SitiTomato

aha! Shu Shu I believe you make the best expressions ever when drunk as well.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

I thought this was a worthy thread to bring back.... I must admit, not the most flattering shot, but hey, it's not as bad as those which followed in the morning.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

I'll try again....this time with an attachment!


----------



## dharmabean

Londonbikerboy said:


> I'll try again....this time with an attachment!



I so want to party with you, lol.


----------



## Mishty

I was a classy zombie,then my duet with my favorite lesbian ended with me nappin' face down on the stage.

Damn. 

View attachment 68076_10151296772285449_1817858521_n.jpg


View attachment 599290_10151290828690449_1378825551_n.jpg


View attachment 480417_10151296771540449_1842370424_n.jpg


View attachment IMG_2344.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Sooo just now found this thread so if there is another one let me know otherwise I'ma posting!


----------



## Indig0

Does it count if the person taking the picture is trashed? (I was a little tipsy, but no where near drunk)





In this one, I'm totally trashed....Notice the blood shot eyes, and the rosy cheeks.... Ironically, also the best "selfie" I've ever taken...(was sending to the hubby to show how "girls night" was going)


----------



## Goreki

HEY MISHTAY!


You're FUCKEN HOT!


----------



## mjbmxz

Me at a cousins wedding.  

View attachment 11838_305608115036_41609_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

So last night I was shit faced and my sisters boyfriend took this pic, put it on Facebook with the caption: "True alcoholic. Vodka and chips. Cradling them for dear life." DAMN STRAIGHT!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

This is old but I just recently found it again. I was drinking Jager while house sitting at my sisters. Had some friends over and found my nieces Stitch gear. IT seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------

